# Exhaust



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The GEN 1 VOLT exhaust manifold may work. It does not have a turbo. Or if you want the GEN 1 exhaust manifold without the turbo, but designed for a turbo check Dorman. I believe they are selling it with and without the turbo installed.


----------



## kev.ltz.rs (Jul 12, 2019)

ok. i will give them both a look. thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you're a welder, try these:








MagnaFlow® 52145 - OEM Grade Exhaust Manifold with Integrated Catalytic Converter


OEM Grade Exhaust Manifold with Integrated Catalytic Converter - Part Number 52145 by MagnaFlow. Available in Performance Department at www.carid.com




www.carid.com





or if not, as Carbon02 suggests, this:









Dorman® 674-154 - Cast Iron Natural Exhaust Manifold


Cast Iron Natural Exhaust Manifold - Part Number 674-154 (674154) by Dorman. Color: Natural. Header Coating: Uncoated. Available in Parts Department at www.carid.com




www.carid.com


----------

